# Jesus, Friend of Sinners



## formula1 (Sep 3, 2011)

These are my worship leaders. I am blessed indeed. Thank you Lord for the gift in them.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Some day Far Away we will hear together. We will rise from our rests, our blessings to share. Thanks for this bros. You are a fortunate man. thanks again.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 3, 2011)

I like them both a lot.


----------

